
I paid this company 30$ to break up with my girlfriend - jonrx
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/i-paid-this-company-30-to-break-up-with-my-girlfriend
======
dudul
I have to say, I believe this could actually work (and to be clear I don't
endorse the ethic/morality of the idea).

It seems to me that most services in the dating space are designed to avoid
all awkward moments. Dating websites are there to avoid having to cold-talk to
a stranger, apps like Tinder are there to avoid going on a date; I don't see
why we wouldn't have an app to avoid having to breakup with someone.

------
ocdtrekkie
Does everything have to be a service? With how insulting breaking up with your
significant other by text can be, now the text doesn't even have to come from
you?

Thanks for sharing though, it's an intriguing article.

------
a3voices
Misleading title. He didn't actually break up with his girlfiend, he just
wanted to test the service.

~~~
ohjeez
I don't think it was misleading. He followed the process just as he would if
it were a real breakup. It was an accurate test of what to expect.

...and it was certainly a demonstration of the fact that technology does NOT
always improve the quality of life. I don't blame the company for existing
because I'm fully aware that there are people who'd want to use such a
service. But it's still sad that anyone would actually do so.

